# Wie viele Frauen und Mädchen in Ihrem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis kennen Sie, die Computer- und Videospiele zu ihren Hobbys zählen?



## Administrator (20. Januar 2006)

*Wie viele Frauen und Mädchen in Ihrem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis kennen Sie, die Computer- und Videospiele zu ihren Hobbys zählen?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Peter23 (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Frauen und Mädchen in Ihrem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis kennen Sie, die Computer- und Videospiele zu ihren Hobbys zählen?*

Das Problem ist, dass die meisten Computern Nerds überhaupt keine Frauen kennen


----------



## Atropa (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Frauen und Mädchen in Ihrem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis kennen Sie, die Computer- und Videospiele zu ihren Hobbys zählen?*

Frauen ? ist das was zum essen ?


----------



## Rabowke (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Frauen und Mädchen in Ihrem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis kennen Sie, die Computer- und Videospiele zu ihren Hobbys zählen?*



			
				Atropa am 20.01.2006 11:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Frauen ? ist das was zum essen ?


Nein, zum runterladen


----------



## oids (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Frauen und Mädchen in Ihrem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis kennen Sie, die Computer- und Videospiele zu ihren Hobbys zählen?*



			
				Rabowke am 20.01.2006 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Atropa am 20.01.2006 11:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bin sogar verheiratet...   
Allerdings spielt meine Frau ausschliesslich komische Sachen, die "Moorhuhn" im Titel haben....


----------



## memphis76 (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Frauen und Mädchen ...*



			
				Rabowke am 20.01.2006 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Atropa am 20.01.2006 11:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist doch ein Mod bei AOE III, oder irre ich mich? Da kann man dann auch die _Amazonen_ spielen mit Anführerin Brunhilde ...


----------



## BunGEe (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Frauen und Mädchen ...*



			
				memphis76 am 20.01.2006 11:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 20.01.2006 11:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klingt nach knisternder Erotik.


----------



## Solon25 (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Frauen und Mädchen in Ihrem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis kennen Sie, die Computer- und Videospiele zu ihren Hobbys zählen?*



			
				Peter23 am 20.01.2006 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist, dass die meisten Computern Nerds überhaupt keine Frauen kennen


Da täuscht Du Dich aber:

Lara Croft
Alyx
Rynn
Mona Sax

usw. usf.


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Frauen und Mädchen in Ihrem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis kennen Sie, die Computer- und Videospiele zu ihren Hobbys zählen?*



			
				Rabowke am 20.01.2006 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Atropa am 20.01.2006 11:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die, die ich bisher runtergeladen hab, hatten alle nur ein Hobby. Und es hatte nix mit Computern zu tun. Ergo:
[X]Überhaupt keine.


----------



## McDrake (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Frauen und Mädchen in Ihrem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis kennen Sie, die Computer- und Videospiele zu ihren Hobbys zählen?*



			
				oids am 20.01.2006 11:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin sogar verheiratet...
> Allerdings spielt meine Frau ausschliesslich komische Sachen, die "Moorhuhn" im Titel haben....



Meine hats immerhin zu UO gebracht


----------



## MoS (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Frauen und Mädchen in Ihrem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis kennen Sie, die Computer- und Videospiele zu ihren Hobbys zählen?*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 20.01.2006 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> Die, die ich bisher runtergeladen hab, hatten alle nur ein Hobby. Und es hatte nix mit Computern zu tun.


Ein anderes Hobby als Computer? Gibts sowas überhaupt?


----------



## memphis76 (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Frauen und Mädchen in Ihrem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis kennen Sie, die Computer- und Videospiele zu ihren Hobbys zählen?*



			
				McDrake am 20.01.2006 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine hats immerhin zu UO gebracht


Was für eine *U*ntergrund*O*rganisation ist das denn?


----------



## memphis76 (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Frauen und Mädchen in Ihrem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis kennen Sie, die Computer- und Videospiele zu ihren Hobbys zählen?*



			
				MoS am 20.01.2006 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> DJ_of_Borg am 20.01.2006 11:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für Frauen? Klar!! Putzen, waschen, bügeln, kochen ...   

PS: Sry, falls das ne Frau lesen sollte. Ist nicht wirklich ernst gemeint ...  

_EDIT:_ Hab ich jetzt gar nicht erwähnt: Ich kenne nur eine Frau, die Computer spielt. Wenn wir ne etwas größere private LAN machen (manchmal ca. 20 Personen), dann ist sie auch immer da. 

Wir spielen dann entweder was Strategisches (z. B. C&C) oder meist Shooter wie CS oder H&D.


----------



## HanFred (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Frauen und Mädchen in Ihrem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis kennen Sie, die Computer- und Videospiele zu ihren Hobbys zählen?*



			
				memphis76 am 20.01.2006 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 20.01.2006 11:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ultima Online.
ja, das haben viele frauen gespielt. und viele paare haben sich da kennengelernt und sogar ingame geheiratet (in echt dann auch). *g*
ich kenne ein paar frauen, die computerspielen. einige fahren voll auf Warhammer und sowas ab, einige auf Fantasy allgemein. ich bin halt oft in einem gameladen verkehrt, da gab's auch einige weibliche kundschaft, die man dann kennenlernen konnte. aber es spazierten schon weniger weibchen als männchen in den laden.
es stimmt, viele spielen nur ab und zu ein tetris, ein mahjongg oder so. dazu bringt man IMHO aber die meisten frauen. das machen auch nichtspieler-typen, also die, die mal ein spielchen wagen, aber keineswegs eine regelmässigkeit erkennbar ist.
meine mutter hat viel Freecell und Mahjongg gespielt. erst nachdem ich ihr diese spiele gezeigt hatte, aber dann wurde das sogar schnell zur regelmässigen unterhaltung für sie.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Frauen und Mädchen in Ihrem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis kennen Sie, die Computer- und Videospiele zu ihren Hobbys zählen?*

erschreckenderweise kenne ich nicht eine einzige, oder zumindest keine, die das zugibt - wenn man mal singstar aussen vor lässt (oder schreibt man das an einem  ? ) . 

na ja - gibt schlimmeres.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Frauen und Mädchen in Ihrem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis kennen Sie, die Computer- und Videospiele zu ihren Hobbys zählen?*



			
				Atropa am 20.01.2006 11:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Frauen ? ist das was zum essen ?





Spoiler



das auch, aber hier sind minderjährige anwesend



ich kenn eine begeisterte cs zockerin, eine die sich einigermaßen für sims&sonic begeistern kann und meine freundin..
mangelndes interesse kann man ihr eigentlich nicht vorwerfen, aber wenn ihr wisims&strategiespiele zu langweilig sind, sie aber nur ne olle s3 in ihrem laptop hat, wirds schwierig...


----------



## Zugluft (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Frauen und Mädchen in Ihrem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis kennen Sie, die Computer- und Videospiele zu ihren Hobbys zählen?*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 20.01.2006 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Atropa am 20.01.2006 11:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Meine Schwester psielt immer Sims, meine Ex-freundin Flugsimulator und Sven Baumwollen und meine beste Freundin zockt so durchgehend alles, solang ihr das Spiel zusagt.


----------



## CreechNB (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Frauen und Mädchen in Ihrem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis kennen Sie, die Computer- und Videospiele zu ihren Hobbys zählen?*

Meine Freundin ist zwar Sims2 interessiert, aber hauptsächlich zockt sie im Moment Mario Kart DS. Nintendo hat bei ihr das Ziel "neue Käuferschichten eröffnen" klar erreicht. Ich hab schon fast Angst vorm Revolution.


----------



## DoktorX (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Frauen und Mädchen in Ihrem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis kennen Sie, die Computer- und Videospiele zu ihren Hobbys zählen?*

Mist, hab Keine Angabe/Weiss nicht anstatt Überhaupt keine angeklickt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Frauen und Mädchen in Ihrem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis kennen Sie, die Computer- und Videospiele zu ihren Hobbys zählen?*

Also hier direkt in der Umgebung wo ich wohne kenne ich kein einziges Mädel das zockt. Die meisten sagen da eher "ihhhhh Computer" *gg*


----------



## mara-jade (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Frauen und Mädchen in Ihrem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis kennen Sie, die Computer- und Videospiele zu ihren Hobbys zählen?*

In meinem Clan gibts noch ein Mädel, die Freundin eines anderen Clanmembers, der sie zum CS spielen überredet hat und sie spielt eigentlich auch recht gerne.

Auf den "größeren" Lans gabs auch immer mindestens ein anderes Mädel, Tendenz steigend, das letzte Mal warens von 150 Leuten sogar drei oder vier    

Ich glaube, es ist auch oft so, dass viele Mädchen nicht den Zugang zu gewissen Spielen haben, ich hätte z.B. ohne meinen älteren Bruder auch nie mit diversen Shootern angefangen. Unter Mädchen werden dann halt oft nur Sims etc ausgetauscht und 3D Shooter bleiben unbekannt.
Als meine Schulklasse die Laptops bekam, haben anfangs auch mehrere Mädels CS mitgespielt, nur hats sichs bei vielen auch schnell wieder gelegt. Allerdings muss ich da auch noch sagen, dass von den männlichen Mitschülern auch nur ein paar wenige wirklich intensiver gespielt haben, den Rest hats nicht interessiert.


----------



## Malik04 (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Frauen und Mädchen in Ihrem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis kennen Sie, die Computer- und Videospiele zu ihren Hobbys zählen?*



			
				memphis76 am 20.01.2006 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> MoS am 20.01.2006 11:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C&C strategisch? 
Ach ja:
ürrenne ich die anderen mit
- 120 Panzern
- 150 Hubschraubern
- 500 Granatenwerfern

....


----------



## Muckimann (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Frauen und Mädchen in Ihrem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis kennen Sie, die Computer- und Videospiele zu ihren Hobbys zählen?*

ich kenne genau ein mädchen das sich für pc spiele interessiert und die ist durch mich dazu gekommen...
und zwar meine schwester!!!!

sie zockt eigentlich ziemlich alles, c&c, ut, outlaws, nfsu, gta, vor allem cs kz_Maps aber leider auch sachn wie popstars, moorhuhn etc

mfg


----------



## KONNAITN (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Frauen und Mädchen in Ihrem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis kennen Sie, die Computer- und Videospiele zu ihren Hobbys zählen?*

Ich kenne auch keine, die das als Hobby betreiben würde. Eher im Gegenteil, die meisten sehen es als extreme Zeitverschwendung.
Gerade gestern habe ich mit einem Freund gesprochen, der so gut wie nie zockt und jetzt zufällig auf Prince of Persia gestoßen ist. Hat ihm extrem gefallen, aber dann hat ihm seine Freundin Computerspiele mehr oder weniger verboten.  Die arme Sau, aber wenn er sich das gefallen läßt...


----------



## HanFred (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Frauen und Mädchen in Ihrem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis kennen Sie, die Computer- und Videospiele zu ihren Hobbys zählen?*



			
				KONNAITN am 22.01.2006 08:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Die arme Sau, aber wenn er sich das gefallen läßt...


ja, dann ist er selber schuld.
aber es gibt natürlich auch typen, die sitzen den ganzen abend am PC, auch wenn die freundin zuhause ist. dass dann die freundin das nicht mag ist auch klar, aber gleich ganz verbieten würde ich mir das ganz sicher nicht lassen. o_O


----------



## KONNAITN (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Frauen und Mädchen in Ihrem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis kennen Sie, die Computer- und Videospiele zu ihren Hobbys zählen?*



			
				HanFred am 22.01.2006 08:59 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 22.01.2006 08:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt, in solchen Fällen kann ich es auch verstehen wenn die Freundin rebelliert. Aber bei ihm besteht diese Gefahr absolut nicht und deshalb hat mich ihre Reaktion auch ziemlich überrascht. Aber auch amüsiert. *g* 
Sonst so ein harter Knochen, aber wenn die Freundin was bestimmt- wird's gemacht. So ein Schlappi!


----------



## Bonkic (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Frauen und Mädchen in Ihrem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis kennen Sie, die Computer- und Videospiele zu ihren Hobbys zählen?*



			
				mara-jade am 21.01.2006 22:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings muss ich da auch noch sagen, dass von den männlichen Mitschülern auch nur ein paar wenige wirklich intensiver gespielt haben, den Rest hats nicht interessiert.




stimmt, ich kenne auch recht wenige mitstudenten oder überhaupt bekannte, die der daddelei so verfallen sind wie ich es bin.   

zum thema shooter und frauen möcht ich noch sagen , dass ich mir vorstellen könnte, dassdas nicht unbedingt das richtige genre für frauen ist (ausnahmen gibts natürlich) .

halt mich für `nen chauvinisten, aber ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass das mehr so `primitive` männersache ist  und auch bleiben wird .   

ps:
man möge mein holpriges deutsch verzeihen - bin irgendwie noch relativ besoffen.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Frauen und Mädchen in Ihrem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis kennen Sie, die Computer- und Videospiele zu ihren Hobbys zählen?*

Da die Frage lautet, "Frauen..., die Computer- und Videospiele zu ihren Hobbies zählen", lautet meine klare Antwort:

Keine Einzige.

Ja, ich kenne ein paar Frauen aus diversen Onlinegames, die intensiv spielen, aber die zähle ich eigentlich nicht wirklich zum Freundes/Bekanntenkreis. 

In meinem näheren Umfeld befasst sich kaum eine Frau intensiver mit Computerspielen. Meine Freundin spielt ab und zu mal auf meinem PC "Die Sims" oder "Zoo Tycoon", aber das war es dann auch schon.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Peter23 (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Frauen und Mädchen in Ihrem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis kennen Sie, die Computer- und Videospiele zu ihren Hobbys zählen?*



			
				Malik04 am 21.01.2006 23:32 schrieb:
			
		

> memphis76 am 20.01.2006 11:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MICHI123 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Frauen und Mädchen in Ihrem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis kennen Sie, die Computer- und Videospiele zu ihren Hobbys zählen?*

mh also eine aus unserer klasse hat sowas wie halo gespielt. und eine weitere aus meiner icq liste hat NFSU2 durchgespielt, also schonmal 2-3

edit: ej die neue stelle für die quickpolls ist echt total scheisse.
ich übersehe die da immer!!!
edit2: ach und ich kenn da noch einige die sims spielen also doch etwas mehr. aber als hobby kann man dsa dann nicht unbedingt nennen.


----------



## spassiger (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Frauen und Mädchen in Ihrem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis kennen Sie, die Computer- und Videospiele zu ihren Hobbys zählen?*

Ich kenne genau zwei weibliche Wesen, die gerne Computer zocken. Die eine zwischen zwei und fünf Stunden am Tag World of Warcraft und die andere RCT3, Resident Evil u.ä. Wobei ich an der Rollercoaster-Sucht Schuld bin... 

Zur Umfrage: Welche Option klickt man eigentlich an, wenn man als Antwort "Vier" auswählen möchte?


----------



## Frazi (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Frauen und Mädchen in Ihrem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis kennen Sie, die Computer- und Videospiele zu ihren Hobbys zählen?*

Also ich denke viele hier sehen das zu extrem, es gibt durchaus weibliche Zocker, aber ies ist eben die Minderheit.


----------



## soho76 (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Frauen und Mädchen in Ihrem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis kennen Sie, die Computer- und Videospiele zu ihren Hobbys zählen?*

  also ich eine zockerIN 

mein derzeitiger fav: battlefield 2


----------



## Phade (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Frauen und Mädchen in Ihrem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis kennen Sie, die Computer- und Videospiele zu ihren Hobbys zählen?*



			
				Spassbremse am 22.01.2006 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Da die Frage lautet, "Frauen..., die Computer- und Videospiele zu ihren Hobbies zählen", lautet meine klare Antwort:
> 
> Keine Einzige.
> 
> ...




 
So sieht es aus.


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Frauen und Mädchen in Ihrem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis kennen Sie, die Computer- und Videospiele zu ihren Hobbys zählen?*

Meine Liebste spielt. Hauptsächlich Rollenspiele, aber auch hin und wieder ein wenig Empire Earth und sogar Action(Undying [eines ihrer Lieblingsspiele], Max Payne 2,  Postal,..)    . Gibts was schöneres als mit der Freundin ein LAn spielchen zu machen und anschliessend....Kerzenschein und so *zwinker*.


----------



## De-Mischke (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Frauen und Mädchen in Ihrem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis kennen Sie, die Computer- und Videospiele zu ihren Hobbys zählen?*

Ich kenne 2
Und ich glaube die Spielen sowas wie Singstar    Wie ich dieses Spiel hasse!


----------



## hugin-fsd (30. August 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Frauen und Mädchen in Ihrem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis kennen Sie, die Computer- und Videospiele zu ihren Hobbys zählen?*



			
				De-Mischke am 02.02.2006 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne 2
> Und ich glaube die Spielen sowas wie Singstar    Wie ich dieses Spiel hasse!



was müsste ein game denn enthalten das mädels sich da beteiligern würden?


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. August 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Frauen und Mädchen in Ihrem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis kennen Sie, die Computer- und Videospiele zu ihren Hobbys zählen?*



			
				hugin-fsd am 30.08.2006 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> De-Mischke am 02.02.2006 13:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja auf jeden Fall kein Kriegsspiel oder zu gewalthaltig, ich glaub, dass mögen die meisten Mädchen/Frauen wohl gar nicht. Ich glaub, was Frauen/Mädchen vor allem mögen sind Rollenspiele. Gerade in Online-Rollenspielen wie WoW ist der Frauenanteil wohl so hoch, wie sonst nirgendwo.


----------

